# Vorschriften, Richtlinien, Normen zu SPS-Steuerungen



## KingHelmer (29 Mai 2013)

Hallöchen,

ich will mir derzeit mal alle Normen beschaffen lassen, die mit dem Bau einer SPS-Steuerung zu tun haben.
Ich finde es aber sehr schwierig, hier alles finden zu können. (z.b. Beuth online)

Vieleicht hat jemand von euch diesen Schritt schon hinter sich und kann mir die wichtigsten Normen und Richtlinien dazu nennen.
Damit meine ich auch nicht nur die Programmierung, sondern vor allem auch die Normen bezüglich der Verdrahtung / des Aufbaus.

Vielen Dank an jeden, der sich die Mühe macht, bei solch einem Thema etwas beizutragen.

Grüße FLo

PS: Hier ein Beispiel, was mich etwas verwirrt:



 


 					 															 						 																					Speicherprogrammierbare Steuerungen - Teil 6: Funktionale Sicherheit (IEC 65B/797/CDV:2011); Deutsche Fassung FprEN 61131-6:2011

Hier steht beschrieben, dass Hinweise zu peripheriegeräten bei FS-SPS also FUnktionssicheren SPS gegeben werden. Nun muss ich ja praktisch, bevor ich die Steuerung aufbaue, wissen, ob sie eine solche SPS sein wird. 
Da ich in meinem Fall nur Jalousien und Raumlicht/Grundbeleuchtung steuern will, würde ich grundsätzlich nein sagen, aber ich kann es ja nicht sicher wissen.....


----------



## MSB (29 Mai 2013)

EN 60204-1 bezogen auf Maschinen die wichtigste VDE-Vorschrift

Div. EMV-Normen, z.B. die hier genannten: http://www.bbs-ahaus.de/module/dateidownload/Leitfaden_Schaltschrank_Planung.pdf
Wobei einem die konkrete Normenbeschäftigung ja in aller Regel die Hersteller mit ihren Aufbaurichtlinien etc. abnehmen.
Heißt, wenn ich etwas nach Handbuch aufbaue, kann und darf ich davon ausgehen, das die betreffenden EMV-Richtlinien damit eingehalten wurden.
Alternative wäre jeden Schaltschranktyp ins EMV-Labor zu schaffen, was bei Serienschränken vielleicht noch finanzierbar sein mag, bei Einzelschränken aber definitiv nicht.

Bezüglich Programmierung: Wirkliche Normen diesbezüglich kenne ich nicht, die einzige vielleicht die IEC61131, wobei die für mich als Nutzer eines Programmiersystems, Step7, Codesys etc. auch ziemlich egal ist.

Für Schrittketten dann noch:
DIN 40719-6 Funktionsplan (nicht mehr gültig entspricht in etwa dem S7-Graph, Codesys AS etc.)
DIN EN 60848 Grafcet, neu, aber imho von keinem Programmiersystem direkt unterstützt.

Sicherheitstechnik habe ich hier jetzt mal bewusst ausgeklammert, da das dann nochmal ein Roman für sich wäre.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## KingHelmer (29 Mai 2013)

Hallo MSB,

gehe ich also richtig in der Annahme, dass die folgende Norm nur für den "Entwickler" der Programmiersoftware wichtig wäre?


```
Titel (englisch): Programmable Controllers - Part 3: Programming languages; English version (IEC 65B/725/CD:2009)

Dokumentart: Norm-Entwurf

Ausgabedatum: 2009-12

Erscheinungsdatum: 2009-12-14

Einführungsbeitrag:

Legt Syntax und Semantik von Programmiersprachen für SPSen nach DIN EN 61131-1 fest. Für diese Berichtigung ist das nationale Arbeitsgremium K 962 "SPS" der DKE Deutsche Kommission Elektrotechnik Elektronik Informationstechnik im DIN und VDE (www.dke.de) zuständig.
```

Das ist mir bei einer solchen Beschreibung manchmal nicht wirklich klar. 
Bezieht sich die Syntax darauf, wie ich selbst nacher die Software anwende, mit IF THEN ELSE END_IF oder stellt diese Vorschriften an den Entwickler der Programmiersoftware?


----------



## KingHelmer (29 Mai 2013)

Meine Verwirrung nimmt kein Ende.
Jetzt gibt es ja die DIN EN Nomen (z.B. die DIN EN 61131) und aber auch gegenstücke anderer Staaten z.b. die SN EN 61131 oder die UL 61131 oder die BS EN 61131.
muss ich dann (falls ich ein Produkt international vertreiben möchte) von jedem dieser Normen ein Exemplar beschaffen und mich danach richten, oder würde eine DIN EN ausreichen, da die anderen Normen dieser entsprechen?

Ich finde bei Google nichts direkt darüber....

* Habe mich erkundigt, direkt bei Beuth.de:
Der Unterschied dieser Normen ist, dass eventuell im Vorwort auf andere Normen (länderspezifisch) oder auf zurückzuziehende Normen, sowie auf das zuständige Nomungsinstitut hingewiesen wird.
Die Norm selbst ist vom Text her genau identisch.
Diese Information hat bei Beuth 4 Weiterleitungen am Telefon benötigt *


----------



## MSB (29 Mai 2013)

Also imho ist es so, das die 61131 Reihe primär für die Hersteller von Steuerungen relevant ist.

Für dich als Anwender ergibt sich daraus, das du eben im Falle von ST/SCL halt IF THEN ELSE anstatt von WENN DANN SONST findest.

Prinzipiell fußt diese Norm auf der IEC 61131 und wurde von den Nationalen Normungsinstituten als EN auf Europäischer Ebene, DIN Deutsch, BS vom BSI, SN von der Schweiz entsprechend national übernommen, im einfachsten Fall ist das nur eine entsprechende Übersetzung.

Die UL61131 wiederum habe ich jetzt nur in Zusammenhang mit einer 61131-2 gefunden, die Norm definiert irgendwelche Testszenarien der SPS-Hardware, so rein vom Überfliegen überhaupt nicht Anwenderrelevant.

Oder willst du jetzt unter die SPS-Hersteller gehen?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Safety (29 Mai 2013)

*61131-6*

1.1 Allgemeines
Dieser Teil der lEG 61131 legt die Anforderungen an Speicherprogrammierbare Steuerungen und ihre
zugehörigen Peripheriegeräte (wie in Teil 1 definiert). welche für den Einsatz als Logikteilsysteme eines
sicherheitsbezogenen elektrischen/elektronischen/programmierbaren (E/E/PE) Systems vorgesehen sind,
fest. Speicherprogrammierbare Steuerungen und ihre zugehörenden Peripheriegeräte, die mit den
Anforderungen dieses Teils übereinstimmen, sind für den Einsatz in einem sicherheitsbezogenen E/E/PESystem
geeignet und werden als SPS mit funktionaler Sicherheit (FS-PLG) bezeichnet. Eine FS-PLG ist im
Allgemeinen ein Hardware- (HW) I Software- (SW) Teilsystem. Eine FS-PLG kann auch Softwareelemente,
wie vordefinierte Funktionsbausteine einschließen.
Ein sicherheitsbezogenes E/E/PE-System besteht im Allgemeinen aus Sensoren, Aktoren, Software und
einem Logikteilsystem. Dieser Teil ist eine produktspezifische Umsetzung der Anforderungen der lEG 61508.
Bei Übereinstimung mit diesem Teil werden alle zutreffenden Anforderungen der lEG 61508 bezüglich FSPLGs
erfüllt. Das bedeutet, eine SPS, die nach der lEG 61508 als FS-PLG validiert/verifiziert wird, stimmt
implizit auch mit diesem Teil überein und erfordert keine zusätzliche Prüfung auf Übereinstimmung mit
lEG 61131-6, außer den Anforderungen der Abschnitte 11 und 13.
Dieser Teil der lEG 61131 befasst sich nur mit den Anforderungen an die funktionale Sicherheit einer FSPLG,
wenn sie als Teil eines sicherheitsbezogenen E/E/PE-Systems verwendet wird. Die Definition der
Anforderungen an die funktionale Sicherheit eines sicherheitsbezogenen E/E/PE-Gesamtsystems und die
Anforderungen an die funktionale Sicherheit der Endanwendung eines sicherheitsbezogenen E/E/PE·
Systems sind nicht Bestandteil des Anwendungsbereichs dieses Teils, aber sie sind Vorgaben für diesen
Teil. Für anwendungsspezifische Anforderungen wird der Leser auf Normen wie die lEG 61511, lEG 62061
und ISO 13849 verwiesen.
Dieser Teil deckt nicht die Anforderungen an die allgemeine Sicherheit einer FS-PLG ab.
Dieser Teil ist für eine FS-PLGs mit einem Sicherheits-Integritätslevel (SIL}-Vermögen nicht größer als SIL 3.
anwendbar. Dieser Teil ist zwar für eine FS-PLG mit SIL 4 Vermögen anwendbar, ist aber nicht ausreichend.
Das Ziel dieses Teils ist;
Elemente des Sicherheitslebenszyklusses einer FS-PLG, in Übereinstimmung mit dem allgemeinen
Sicherheitslebenszyklus von lEG 61508-1,-2 und -3, festzulegen und zu beschreiben;
die Anforderungen an die FS-PLG-HW und -SW festzulegen und zu beschreiben;
Bewertungsmethoden für folgende ParameterlKriterien für eine FS-PLG nach diesem Teil festzulegen:
einen Sicherheits-Integritätslevel (SIL) Anspruch, für welchen die FS-PLG geeignet ist;
einen Wert für die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Ausfalls bei Anforderung (PFD);
einen mittleren Wert für die Häufigkeit eines gefahrbringenden Ausfalls pro Stunde (PFH);
einen Wert für den Anteil sicherer Ausfälle (SFF);
einen Wert für die Hardware-Fehlertoleranz (HFT);
einen Wert für den Diagnosedeckungsgrad (DG);
eine Verifikation, dass die festgelegten Prozesse des Sicherheits-Lebenszyklus des Herstellers der
FS-PLG eingehalten werden;
das Intervall für die WiederhoJungsprüfung;
den sicheren Zustand;
die Maßnahmen und Techniken zur Verhinderung und Beherrschung von systematischen Fehlern;
und
das funktionale Verhalten im Ausfallzustand, für jede in diesem Teil angesprochen Ausfallart.
Definitionen festzulegen und grundsätzliche Eigenschaften, die zutreffend für die Auswahl und
Anwendung von FS-PLGs und ihrer zugehörigen Peripheriegeräte sind, zu bestimmen.
*Dieser Teil richtet sich in erster Linie an FS-PLC-Hersteller. Er enthält auch wichtige Aufgaben für FS-PLCAnwender
durch die Anforderungen der Anwenderdokumentation. Einige Leitlinien für Anwender können dem
Teil 4 entnommen werden.*


----------

